# Dave, Stunning Boy with Lurcher Link



## CarrieH (Mar 25, 2011)

Dave came to Lurcher Link from the stray pound about 6 weeks ago and was in such a state that Kaye of LL is amazed he's still with us. He had terrible mange, horrendous Kennel Cough, was riddled with worms and was about 3kg underweight. You could join your hands up around his waist, he was that skinny.
This was Dave when he first arrived at Lurcher Link.


















Just look what a difference a couple of weeks can make. Doesn't he look stunning  He's now put some weight back on, is over the kennel cough and mange and has no more worms.


















Dave is vaccinated, neutered and microchipped. He walks on a headcollar to alleviate any pressure on his throat which is still sensitive because of the Kennel Cough, but he walks nicely, with a prancing "show pony" step and doesn't pull. He is NOT cat friendly and can be vocal at times if he thinks he's missing out on something (like his dinner or a walk ) so he's probably best not being left for long periods of time.

Dave's about 27 ins tts and is a lean black and white Bull x lad. He's probably about 2 years old and is amazingly well adjusted seeing all he's been through. He'd be OK with older kids but is a bit clumsy for little 'uns.

Dave is currently with Kaye of Lurcher Link in West Yorkshire. If you'd like to find out more about Dave, please contact Kaye on 01422 240168 (before 9pm please) or email: [email protected]


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

He looks loads better!


----------



## CarrieH (Mar 25, 2011)

It's an amazing transformation isn't it  Think all he needs now is a nice new home to go with his nice new look.


----------



## CarrieH (Mar 25, 2011)

The gorgeous Dave is still looking for a home.









Posing.









Not posing.


----------

